# Detailing News - Mitchell and King Polisher new Mk1000



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

The most powerful DA on the market @ 1000W RMS
•Version 3 - The Ultimate Pro Dual Action Machine
•Complimentary Woven Bag with 6 pockets
•Rubberised Rear Hand Grip & Head Grip
•Includes 600gsm Microfibre & Free Pad
•Less Vibration 
•More Efficient Motor 
•Improved Design
• 4m Cable vs 2.9m cable 
•Compatible with 5" pads
•Complimentary 5" Backing Plate
• 15mm throw
•6 Speed 
•2.3kg
• Brand New 1000w motor
•CNC Counterbalance
•Soft Start
•Brand New Chasis and Internals
•Reduced vibrations
•Quality assembly and feel
•36 Month Warranty
•English precision-engineered parts
•UK Plug (simple travel converter can be used for other countries)
•Please do not apply any discount codes to this item.
•4900 OPM - faster of any Dual Action
•Polishes are 250ml 
£155 
https://www.mitchellandking.com/col...nes-accessories/products/dual-action-polisher


----------

